# Daughters first Redfish



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 24, 2017)

Technically this was NE Florida last weekend but wanted to share anyway...that smile says it all

Spent most of the day catching undersize trout but managed a couple slot reds including this one


----------



## Canada Dry (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice..Sure beats video games..She'll remember that forever..


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Feb 25, 2017)

*Nice!!*

I know you are proud and she will always remember that time forever!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh yeah!!!!!!! Good catch!!!!!


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 26, 2017)

Most excellent!


----------

